# New steely



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

New to the forum, new to the game to. Been reading alot of good stuff here on the board and decided to join. I still have to gather equipment.... waders, poles, etc for steelie fishing. Been a casual fisherman since i was a kid, hunter, and general ourdoorsman and want to get into steelhead fishing, since I see and hear so much about it, I live here about 3 minutes from the harpersfield damn on the Grand and have access to a few nice rivers in the general area, so im hoping to learn a thing or 2, gather some gear, and hit it soon!


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Welcome to the addiction! Someone gave me sage advice that I'd probably devote 100 hours on the river before hooking into my first steelhead. I've been out on average every week each month this season and I'd have to say he may have been right. I grew up fishing stocked Sierra Nevada streams for rainbows and had no problem catching them. My first weekend out on the Rock I hooked into something and got so excited by the flash in the water, my line snapped because my drag was too tight! Well it took another three months before I finally landed my first fish.  But the thrill of landing one, the scream of the drag, the bend in your pole, the anxiety of actually landing the beast in the river after all your hard work....all of that is well worth it like you've undoubtedly read here.

My rig has evolved over the past three months as I've blamed my gear (probably not rightly so) on not catching anything. I started out with my bass gear. a 6'6" medium action pole and a spinning rod. Since then I've switched to a 9' pole, the same spinning rod re spooled with 10 lbs mono. I use an 8 lbs flouro leader and a thill float. I tie several leaders with jigs before I get on the water so I don't have to waste time tying on the river. I use a tandem rig because I figure why not increase my chances. I used to fish eggs but since I don't tie my own sacks i quit that.

I have stocking foot waders with felt sole boots. And I layer the heck up now because I'm cold and I'm from Cali which means I get cold at 50 out. I've also found hand warmers/foot warmers indispensible. Costco has a box of handwarmers for 14 bucks. 

Good luck. Go and catch something. Don't get frustrated. That other post about the Grand would make me want to head out today before the rain.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Gear wise, this is what I would suggest to start out with.

Stocking foot breathable waders and rubber sole boots that you can screw studs into.

10.5 foot medium/ medium-light rod or longer. Rod length is huge for drift fishing. With a 10.5 you can still throw spoons and other hardware. I like the fenwick hmx rods, and theyre only like 100$.

Any spinning reel with a good drag that can hold 150 yds of 10-12 lb main line. I use a pfleuger president 4500. 

10-12 lb mono. I have just started using siglon f floating mono by sunline and its fantastic. 

8 lb spool of fluoro leader material. Pline, segur and suffix are all good. 

Micro swivels

4, 5, 6, and 7 gram weights. Raven, Sheffield and phantom all make good floats. 

Spawn netting in pink, chartreuse, orange and white. Phantom makes a good thread for tying them. Youll obviously need some good cured eggs or fresh eggs preferably. Size 6 and 8 egg hooks. 

An assortment of jigs, 1/32 oz is a good size. Black, olive, white and everything in between. Tipped with maggots.

2-3 inch White tube jigs with 1/16 oz jig heads. Surprisingly effective. Can be drifted or cast and retrieved. Pure white tubes seem more effective than the somewhat opaque ones. Use the current to your advantage. 

Thats what I would start with if I were just starting out. The best thing to do is just get out there, but with all of the previously mentioned gear, you will be ready to handle most conditions from the get go. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Been reading alot of stuff on waders, probably gonna go with what I can afford if its breathable or neoprene we will see. I worry about breathable being warm in 30-40 degree water and 20-30 degree air temps? Im a fairly warm blooded person, so I dont need the maximum warmth available as I can probably fine tune with undergarments. I figure as far as the fishing goes, its gonna take lots of reading, and field testing lol Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

I used to have rubber boot foot waders and those were hot as heck come summertime. Not to mention in waist deep water it was quite cumbersome to wade. There was also a tear somewhere and the felt soles kept coming off. So I upgraded to breathable waders this winter. At the end of the day wading, my biggest complaint is that I can't feel my toes. I wear a thermal layer and some fleece pants and don't have any problems with my legs. I do like that they are lightweight though. This past weekend I just went out with some khakis and didn't have a problem at all. I'm not sure how much warmer 5 mm neoprene waders would be. But with neoprene I'm sure I'd be hard pressed to wear anything layered underneath because they're so tight. I'm sure someone else can chime in.

In regards to reading there's a lot out there. I gained a lot of info from here. The flows for the rivers are important and also the condition. No sense in going out in iced conditions or a blown out stream. 

I also went to the library and ordered everything and their mother on steelheading. Nagy's book steelhead guide is pretty helpful. Illustrated rigging: for salmon steelhead and trout also is a good guide for rigs. In addition to that there's youtube videos that discuss different rigging options. The internet has a wealth of resource in regards to reading the water and floating, swinging flies etc. But I'd agree that the best teacher is being out on the water, seeing where everyone is going, what type of water they are fishing and being friendly and respectful.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

breathable is a must. iv been using bootfoot neoprene and my legs get so sweaty it feels like i have water in my boots, this isn't good when ya stop moving and its freezing out! I hate them.

The one piece of equipment i dont leave my car without is polarized glasses. You'd be amazed what u can see in the water with them. Just a cheap 10$ pair. dont' gotta be expensive to work.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

So breatheable? Overall you prefer em over neoprene? I just want to make sure im warm when the water is freezing!


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Only my feet get cold in my breathable. Probably should get better socks. Otherwise I am very comfortable. Just layer appropriately. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

I just came back and my feet were freezing. I was wearing dress socks! But the sweat makes you think your feet got wet. Usually I wear thick wool socks and throw a warmer in.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Id like them to be easy to wear and easy to get on and off, even drive in if I wanna change spots.... So...?


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

My first steelhead and some of the biggest ive seen have been by the Harpersfield dam but havnt been there in years and idk how many fish are that far up yet. Had a real hard time at the upper grand yesterday and everyone i saw personally did worse. Managed a smaller guy, pretty fish though and was wayyy better than no fish.
I've got a 10.5 shakespeare agility with my reel spooled with 8 lb flouro. I usually use a 6 lb flouro leader and my other spool has 6 pound flourocarbon as well. I usually run egg sacks, but I also use various jigs with maggots or waxworms, and flies. Especially wooly buggers and nymphs. For the egg sacks small octopus hooks are the only way to go. Sharp as possible I've never seen fish spit the hook like a steelhead can. Best floats IMO are the clear Sheffield or Blackbirds (think thats the name). Various sizes, I like smaller ones when Im running flies, I use them almost like i do with my fly rod. Noodle rods are versatile like that. You'll learn to read the water and find where the fish stage. Make sure you get neoprene waders and not rubber. Doubt you'd make that mistake but you never know. Regardless you'll still wanna wear multiple pairs of socks. One being very warm. The other day my dads feet were still cold, but i tossed some warmers in between pairs so mine were toasty : ) Also be willing to hit the chagrin and other rivers because when the Grand gets blown it takes a grip to clear up and go down. Once you lay into your first one and feel the head shake before splitting and peeling drag downstream you'll be as hooked as the fish. Good luck and hope this helps!


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Breathable is a great route to go if you have the proper clothing to layer underneath. 2 pairs of wool socks, underarmor long johns, wool long johns, fleece pants. This is what keeps me warm on the coldest of days. 

Neoprenes are great in the winter, but are just too hot for me any other time of the year. I like to hike. Activity and neoprene equal hot sweaty mess.


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

I didnt have a problem sweating in my neoprenes btw. too cold. Maybe in the later season but if its that warm out it wont matter. Id like breathable ones but I dont have the $ so I gotta go with what I have. I'll still buy a new St. Croix wild river noodle rod first ; )


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

racetech said:


> Id like them to be easy to wear and easy to get on and off, even drive in if I wanna change spots.... So...?


today I just got off the river, hopped in the car and picked up my daughter from school...in my waders! okay so i lie, i unstrapped the top half of the waders and pulled my jacket over them so i didn't look like a complete tool walking around school


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Think its gonna be after chrsitmas untill I can get some stuff lol. Unless I find a really good deal i'll have to take it. Im outfitting my son first, for christmas. I was to get him some waders and stuff. He loves fishing, and I know he will love getting out in the water with dad, but hes only 8 so the ability to handle a 10 foot pole and land steelies may not be there yet but we are gonna have fun at least. Just ordered him a camo life/fishing vest. Have found a few decent waders in his size to


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

SoCal Nightfisher said:


> today I just got off the river, hopped in the car and picked up my daughter from school...in my waders! okay so i lie, i unstrapped the top half of the waders and pulled my jacket over them so i didn't look like a complete tool walking around school



THAT is awesome. When I have kids, they'd better get used to that sort of thing by the time they get to the age where its embarrassing for em'. I picked my little lady up from her parents in hip boots omw back from the spillway walleye fishin' this year.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

racetech said:


> Think its gonna be after chrsitmas untill I can get some stuff lol. Unless I find a really good deal i'll have to take it. Im outfitting my son first, for christmas. I was to get him some waders and stuff. He loves fishing, and I know he will love getting out in the water with dad, but hes only 8 so the ability to handle a 10 foot pole and land steelies may not be there yet but we are gonna have fun at least. Just ordered him a camo life/fishing vest. Have found a few decent waders in his size to


My dad of course bought me my first pair of hip waders. Heck I remember tromping around the stream in my hip waders and camo balaclava. He got me my first pair of chest waders too. Chest waders that allowed me to get into more trouble by finding deeper pockets and eventually flooding my boots! I was still wearing 10 year old rubber chest waders until I moved here and bought my own breathable waders. 

He'd switched to neoprene quite awhile back. But when you're the man of the house and you're making the dough hey you deserve whatever waders you want to get! Thanks dad for getting me hooked on the sport though. I'm sure your boy is going to have a great time out there.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Rootstown308 said:


> THAT is awesome. When I have kids, they'd better get used to that sort of thing by the time they get to the age where its embarrassing for em'. I picked my little lady up from her parents in hip boots omw back from the spillway walleye fishin' this year.


Here's the other part to that story... Me driving home from the Chagrin because I stayed 15 mins too late (real reason I was driving with my gear on) and jumping into the wife's car with my waders on, my wife saying "What the heck...", and then the both of us picking up our two kids. An understanding wife...nothing beats that for the obsessed fisherman. I don't think I got any weird looks at school...but maybe I didn't care!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

SoCal Nightfisher said:


> Welcome to the addiction! Someone gave me sage advice that I'd probably devote 100 hours on the river before hooking into my first steelhead. I've been out on average every week each month this season and I'd have to say he may have been right. I grew up fishing stocked Sierra Nevada streams for rainbows and had no problem catching them. My first weekend out on the Rock I hooked into something and got so excited by the flash in the water, my line snapped because my drag was too tight! Well it took another three months before I finally landed my first fish.  But the thrill of landing one, the scream of the drag, the bend in your pole, the anxiety of actually landing the beast in the river after all your hard work....all of that is well worth it like you've undoubtedly read here


I hooked into one on my first trip many years ago. It took me 5 years to land my first one. My best friend is on here every once in a while and he has the name Steelhead1 because he would be "amazed if I could catch steelhead number one" lol stood next to him with the EXACT setup line rod lure ect and he was having 10 fish days. Since then I have caught a few lol


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I have a pretty understanding g/f, ditched the NON understanding wife a few years ago lol. I have a dirt track racing obsession number 1, with building and crewing cars, and now maybe a fishing obsession to lol She doesnt give me any grief


----------

